# Which Hoenn mega do you like the most?



## trenchdragon (Jun 9, 2014)

Which of the Hoenn megas; Sceptile, Blaziken and and Swampert do you like the most?

My vote goes for Sceptile. Finally a grass/dragon!


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

Sceptile, but I'm probably biased because I've always liked him more than the others.

Mega swampert is really growing on me though


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 9, 2014)

MEGA. MOTHEREFFING. SCEPTILE.
YALL DONT KNOW HOW LONG I HAVE WAITED FOR A GRASS DRAGON. GRASS IS LITERALLY THE BEST TYPE FRICKING LIKE EVER.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2014)

Blaziken. I like its design the best. Second would be Sceptile. I don't like Swampert's mega design. It reminds me of Chespin's second evo and it just looks silly.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

Blaziken, he's always been my starter.


----------



## Holla (Jun 9, 2014)

Blaziken by far, Sceptile looks almost as cool, and Swampert... Let's Just not even go there...


----------



## Silversea (Jun 9, 2014)

No lati@s love? (Also I hate the mega lati@s but that isn't the point).

Uh I guess blaziken if I had to choose, not a mega fan (haha) of any of them.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 10, 2014)

They ****d up Swamperts Mega! OMG hes was my starter in Emerald, why Nintendumb WHY?!


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Jun 10, 2014)

So far, I prefer Mega Sceptile, but I'm still going to take Mudkip as starter XD
I barely use Mega Evolutions.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 10, 2014)

Swampert!! He was my fave when I played Emerald and I kinda like the mega evolution as well. Sceptile and Blaziken soo weak and I don't even like their megas


----------



## Silversea (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't like mega swampert really...


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 10, 2014)

Swampert E>


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Mega Blaziken, always my fave


----------



## unravel (Jun 10, 2014)

Mega Swampert since I already have Mega Blaziken


Spoiler: Doctors hate him click here to find out why


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 10, 2014)

Swampert. Apart from being my favorite starter in G3, that guy's Mega makes him look like he could mess people up badly.


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 10, 2014)

I haven't seen Swampert's Mega evolution, but definitely Sceptile..

I dunno how it's gonna work out competitively due to it being quad weak to Ice, and weak to Dragon and Fairy.. But in-game, I can see it being epic, particularly 'cos of Lightningrod <3

Blaziken is just an amped up Blaziken really, I don't really see anything special there


----------



## trenchdragon (Jun 10, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I haven't seen Swampert's Mega evolution, but definitely Sceptile..
> 
> I dunno how it's gonna work out competitively due to it being quad weak to Ice, and weak to Dragon and Fairy.. But in-game, I can see it being epic, particularly 'cos of Lightningrod <3
> 
> Blaziken is just an amped up Blaziken really, I don't really see anything special there



Agreed. I'm still choosing sceptile and I'll just be sure to avoid the ice trainers and such. I've always loved mudkip, I just wish his evos were better. They just don't sit right with me and never have, especially now with Swampert's abomination of a mega evolution.


----------



## Improv (Jun 10, 2014)

Mudkip is my favorite starter but I can't stand the evolutions so Sceptile.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 10, 2014)

Mega Sceptile. His new design is pretty tame compared to others, plus he has a great ablility and typing (weaknesses aside, it's neat and unique). It's shame, I love the Mudkip line to death, but I think I'm going to choose Treeko as my starter this time around.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

Sceptile! Looks the collets and I like grass types <3<3


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2014)

Swampert looks like he's on something.
Sceptile looks like a Christmas Tree.
Blaziken looks alright.

Imma go with Blaziken.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Design-wise: Blaziken
Type-wise:   Sceptile

HOWEVER, I am faithful to Swampert, because he's fun to use, semi-viable, and lets face it I grew an attachment to the thing, xD


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 12, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Design-wise: Blaziken
> Type-wise:   Sceptile
> 
> HOWEVER, I am faithful to Swampert, because he's fun to use, semi-viable, and lets face it I grew an attachment to the thing, xD



I don't see how Sceptile's typing is the best. It only opens up more weaknesses. Swampert's typing makes it immune to electric; albeit opening up a 4x weakness to grass attacks.
However I prefer Sceptile


----------



## Warrior (Jun 12, 2014)

Swampert man that mega is HOT AS HECK 

buff axolotyl , thing 

hell ye man 

mega swamperts the real papa grand? don't act like kfc or christmas tree stand a CHANCE


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

i don't get how bae is losing to swampert in
this poll, i mean we're talking about _swampert_


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 12, 2014)

Didnt we already have Mega-Blaziken in X/Y?


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 12, 2014)

Sableye e>


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 12, 2014)

Someone should add sableye


----------



## Silversea (Jun 13, 2014)

Someone should add diancie just cos. And lati@s. And sableye.

Sableye was already OP it hardly needs a mega...


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 13, 2014)

Mega Swampert
It looks like it's going to kick your teeth back into your gums


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

Mega sceptile
Grass and dragon (why wasnt serperior that typing)


----------



## n64king (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm torn since they're all rather cool. I voted Blaziken though. Sceptile's tail shooting off is kinda like "what"


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 17, 2014)

If groudon counts


----------



## Warrior (Jun 17, 2014)

my least favorite hoenn mega has got to be sableye, i mean yeah he'll probably play great in game, great stats, great typing,,, 


that design is total booty tho , Sableye was my favorite pokemon based on typing and design alone,,, but idk. I think with the design they've given his mega he'll be a defensive monster and still play the same, just bulkier. I mean I'd even be okay with the design if his eyes were still white. Guess I better start breeding for a shiny asap and hope the shiny mega looks better.


----------

